# commuting



## steveheave (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi all 

How do you commute to work? I'm looking at a location to live In AD but the drive according to Google is 25 miles highway from Reem island. Is that commute difficult to do? Plus my wife will need to drop kids to school nearby there too. Just wanted know what to expect. Are there any trains?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Bigger distances tend to be less of an issue here as the roads are bigger and generally traffic flows well. Are you looking at al reef? The distance sounds about right, from there to Reem is probably 30-40 mins drive at rush hour, 20 mins at a quieter time.

For work commute I think it's not bad, if it were my kids' school I'd prefer to look for one closer to home, might be possible to drop them on way to work but they likely finish at 2 or 3pm so that could mean an extra trip to Reem for your wife, or a long school bus ride at the end of school day.

Trains dont exist in abu dhabi yet, buses are ok and cheap but not always frequent and maybe impractical in hot weather if you don't live near bus stop.

Taxis are generally good and reasonably priced but you'd still be looking at 60-75dhs each way for the commute or school.

Pretty much anyone who can afford to, drives.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

also, the google maps estimates of driving times are usually fairly accurate. Just try it out at various times of the day (rush hour/ non peak times) to get a sense.


----------



## steveheave (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks for the replies


----------



## EgyptOverseer (Jan 7, 2016)

Traffic is unpredictable, but there are many options to go to the same place, with the exception of the Mohammed Bin Zayed City connections.


----------



## EgyptOverseer (Jan 7, 2016)

Pile ups are also common, and usually every jam is caused by someone rearending someone. Just today there was a 5 car pile up from nowhere.


----------



## lego (Apr 10, 2016)

download the app called "DARB", it will tell you what bus will pass by your place including it's exact time of arrival!!! usually within a minute of accuracy.


----------

